# Changing Profile Pic



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone know how to change the profile pic?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Does anyone know how to change the profile pic?


click settings at the top right of your page, then click 'change profile picture' on the left menu


----------

